# How to install 32 bit packages on 64 bit System?



## hruodr (Mar 26, 2020)

```
#./9vx.FreeBSD 
Shared object "libX11.so.6" not found, required by "9vx.FreeBSD"
# ldd 9vx.FreeBSD 
9vx.FreeBSD:
        libX11.so.6 => not found (0)
        libthr.so.3 => /usr/lib32/libthr.so.3 (0x280f0000)
        libc.so.7 => /usr/lib32/libc.so.7 (0x28114000)
```

What would be the solution?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2020)

hruodr said:


> What would be the solution?


Build a 32 bit jail. FreeBSD doesn't have the option to install "multi-arch" as you can on Debian for example.


----------

